# Wanted:Tomb Kings & Marines



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

*W:Tomb Kings & Marines\Fw H:FW\Eldar\CSM\IG\?*

As i have lots of stuff to unload i would prefer to sell, but will accept trade offers if they are good enough! Please notes all prices DO NOT Include shipping, I can provide pictures of anything here on request. Please Pm me any Questions.

For Trade\Sale! 
========== 

Eldar Take all for $180
-------- 
1 Limited Edition Autarch,Army Box Special-$30 (painted)
6 Striking Scorpions With exarch-$30 (stripped) 
1 Well Painted Eldrad-$20
1 Baharoth, Cry of the wind-$15 (neat paint job!) 
10 Howling banshee's With Exarch-$50 (stripped) 
1 Wave Serpent-$30 (Painted Il-Kaith)
1 Nightspinner-$35 (Painted Il-Kaith)

Buy it all and get

2-5 Darkreapers\1 Wraithlord FREE!

Chaos Marines Take all for $225
--------------
1 Tzeentch Demon Prince with wings-$40 (Custom Made, Looks pretty cool)
1 W.I.P Nurgle Demon Prince-$35 (Metal Dp, green stuff conversion)
3 Obliterators (Painted)-$60
5 Screamers of Tzeentch $40(need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch $40 (need Striping) 
1 Plastic Demon Prince (Unfinished Conversion to make Diablo)-$20 
10-16 Current Edition Demonettes -$15 
1 Demon Prince of Slaanesh (Plastic kit)-$25

Fw Both for-$275
---- 
1 Tyranid Harridan Complete w\Gargoyle Clusters-$250 (Or VERY good Trade)
1 Imperial Armour Apocalypse[Like New]-$35

Guard All for $300
------- 
20 Cadians N.o.S-$40 
1 Basalisk-$30 (needs some slight repairs on the gun turret) 
6 Leman Russ Battletanks-$250 

Bfg-$80 for all 
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruiser(Base coated)-68 
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship -$30 

Random Gw All for -$35
========= 
1 4 armed Plasic River Troll-$10 (Has fish power!) 
4 On-Spur Dryads-$10 
10 On Spur Ghouls-$15 
10 Unbuilt Skeletons-$15

Huge Bitz box just ask! 

None-Gw 
======= 
Lots of rare magic cards 
World of Warcraft Miniature game (Tons of figures and the hardboard to play on) 
Mace Windu Force Fx lightsaber-$75
Vampire the eternal struggle Card Box full-$35 
Kotobukiya Anakin Skywalker Episode 3 statue-$50 
Kotobukiya Darth Vader Episode 3 statue -$50

Wants 
======== 
$$Cash$$

Tomb Kings (well Built & Base Coated stripped other wise On Spur only Please
=======
1 High Queen Khalida
12 Skeleton Chariots
40 Skeleton Warriors (with Spears)
36 Skeleton Bowmen 


Skaven
=======
Battle Magic Cards
Gamesday skaven Model

Forgeworld
==========
1 FW Warhound Class Scout Titan
1 Fw Reaver Titan
1 Fw Thunderhawk
1 FW Boarding Marine!!!
IMPERIAL ARMOUR APOCALYPSE II (Must be in good Condition
1 FW Pre-Heresy Landraider
Mark 2 - 6 Armor


Blood Angels
========
Unbuilt Death Company
Unbuilt Sanguinary Guard
Tactical Marines
Scouts
Rhino x2
Vindicator x1
Baal Predator x1

Lord of the Rings
==============
The Shadow Lord
The Undying
The Tainted
The Knight of Umbar
Khamul the Eastering

OOP\Odds & Ends
===============
1 Eldar Voidstalker Battleship 
OOP Adaptus Custodes models 
Tanith Pin "Gaunts Ghosts" 
Ibram Gaunt & Command Squad 
Tanith Trooper Models
Blood Angel Shoulder Pads
Old Style Jump Packs (turbine fans)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Price's lowered and updated sale\trade items!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Fixed....i put in my wants now along with a Harridan for trades\sale come get it folks


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a black reach worth of Marines for sale. 
I will paint it all to the blood angels for you, and sell you it for $60 if you'd like.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Marremony said:


> I have a black reach worth of Marines for sale.
> I will paint it all to the blood angels for you, and sell you it for $60 if you'd like.


Pass, im Pre-heresy and i do my own painting so the Black Reach marines are useless due to there armor.:wild:


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I have like 35 tactical marines with various weapons that I am trying to get rid of. PM me if interested.


----------

